
Interactive Cheatsheets from Tldr and Cheat.sh - dnsfr
https://github.com/denisidoro/navi/blob/c3c7eeab193fdabcb827c9022ba47ed11036f387/docs/cheatsheet_repositories.md#using-cheatsheets-from-other-tools
======
dnsfr
[https://github.com/denisidoro/navi](https://github.com/denisidoro/navi)
allows you to browse through cheatsheets (that you may write yourself or
download from maintainers) and execute commands. Suggested values for
arguments are dynamically displayed in a list.

The latest release (v2.10.0) introduces the ability to read cheatsheets from
tldr and cheat.sh.

navi is originally best suited for custom, powerful cheatsheets tailored to
your needs. This feature complements its usage by allowing you to check
snippets for commands you don't use regularly.

------
davewalterclark
Cool!

